# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Lipo......?

## tcw

Turning 48 and having a hard time with the fat deposits around the waste area.

I was truly considering liposuction....and reviewed some vids on Utube.

Its seems fairly painless today as oposed to years ago.

Anyone have it done?

Any one know someone who's had it done?

What was the recovery like?

----------


## 40plusnewbie

I have no info on it, but If I got my bf low enough and had just a little paunch and had the money for it I would go for it after checking out the doc real good. I've seen pics of some bad/uneven lypo in that area, even on celebs, where there are little hills and valleys across their lower abdominal area due to bad lypo. That would suck.

----------


## Madeira Jon

> That would suck.


Actually, thats the problem, it didn't suck! :1laugh:

----------


## tcw

Well....lets assume that one would get a great DR....or at least one with experience at this procedure. there is rick with any surgery....but lets assume that we have a competant Dr.

----------


## GixxerChick

I've had it. I don't reccommend it.

There was virtually no visible reduction in fat for me (maybe my doctor was just incompetent), but I have horrible scars all over my stomach that stick out and are hard underneath. Waste of money and now I have to live with scars. The lipo wasn't completely even so there is puckering in some areas sometimes.

I wish lipo was the magic solution, but it's not. At least for me. =/

Oh, and I don't remember any pain or recovery problems. I was on painkillers most of the time though. You have to wear a constrictive garment for the first week or so after lipo.

----------


## phillyguy

Hey Bro. I'm in the same boat with you at 41. I had a six-pack in October 07 and my metab changed over the holidays and I woke up one cold January day to find a gut and love handles. So in Feb I started taking green tea pills, cayenne pepper pills. I increased my cardio from 20 mins to 35 mins and stepped up my workouts from 3 times a week to 5. In four months I've gotten rid of most of it, but still have about an inch here and there. Every morning I see the flab I am even more determined to get rid of all it it. One guy at the gym even told me it genetic lol...well that might be true but I'm not giving in just yet.
IMO the upshot is you have to train harder/longer to alter your metab back. I'm not a fan of lipo, I think you have a 50-50 shot of either being thrilled or pissed at the results.
I have a gf that had Lipo in March...she is all stretchmarks and scars, she is not happy with the results. I would tread carefully with elective cosmetic surgery.

----------


## rodgerj

Lipodissolve is a better option for the last few stubborn areas...... or even better is ultrashape. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VJJe...eature=related

Sorry about the corny vid.....

----------


## browboy

I had the tumescent lipo done last summer. Its been about a year now since I had it done and if I could go back, I would not have wasted the time, energy or money on it. It is different than full on lipo in that they just make very small incisions and use a canulla to suck out the fat deposits. It wasn't cheap and as I said that results were very very minimal. I truly believe that if I would have just worked a bit harder, gotten my diet in a bit more check, I would have acheived the same results on my own.

----------


## macmanaway

I'm 48 also and pretty fit. I used to run ultra marathons ( even 100 milers) now after two kids and in my late fourties I find I get to eat less and I have to run and lift to keep the body fat down. I had Love handles "muffin tops" that I couldn't get rid of for anything. One month ago I had smart lipo or " laser lipo that worked out great!!! I had 6 very small entry points and a small fiber optic cuts through the fat pads like a hot knife through butter. A small cannula sucks out the melted fat and for me with lower than average body fat for a woman they took out 900 ml of (about a Pepsi liter size) of melted fat. The results are supposed to be permanent if you eat right. I had to wear a compression girdle for a month because you swell and it can be enough to look worse that before you started. The total results may take up to 6 months after all the swelling subsides. I saw good results the moment I walked off the table. Compared to ****therapy "Lipodissolve" you are in and out in 3-4 hours with no down time. Cost me $3,500 I went to an experienced Doctor.

----------


## nicnitro

ok- if you are going to do it:

1. Find the best doctor possible with references and no complaints.
2. The obliques are difficult - if the doctor doesn't specialize in this area he/she can leave it wavey/rippling looking.

Even for some guys our age who diet down to an acceptable BF range to live at: 7 to 9%- the obliques are the tough spot. Just like women and their ass & thighs.

Most plastic surgeons can etch the area from the groin up to solar plex, but the obliques are extremely difficult area. Be leary if the doctor tells you it is a piece of cake.

Ask to see before and after photo's of this exact area and lots of photo's specific to this body area.

----------


## kaju

Mt two sisters had it done. both are horror stories to me. My older sister had it done in 2000. She had no complications. but since then she has gained all her weight back plus more. she now weights more than she has ever in her life. she is 51 years old. when wearing shorts or if I can see her stomach it looks worse than if a person has never had it done. the fat did not accumulate back in a uniform pattern. To me it looks as if the fat that was not removed gained fat faster than the places that the fat was removed. I advised her not to but she did it any way. She looked good for about two years but when she went down hill she went fast. 
My younger sister went to the same doctor (very reputable in our area) but developed complications from it. She developed a staph infection that took 4 months to completely clear up. She just hit the two year mark and is gaining weight fast. and again it looks like my other sister the fat is not developing evenly. Again it looks worse than a person that has never had the procedure. 
In my opinion (not to besmirch you are anyone on this board) Lipo is the sissy way out. not only are you doing your heart and health a favor by good diet and exercise but you are doing your self esteem a good boost for doing it on your own rather than cheating.
The reasons for not doing it are very long. not to mention all the chances for medical complications (infection or death; 20/20 ran a story on this last summer where the woman went in for lipo and died) but the down time you could have been in the gym improving your health. I could go on but I will digress here with DON'T DO IT!

----------


## tcw

You might be right. Maybe the right combo of AS and Gh with some consisent cardio would do he trick. I have met people who had excellent results with lipo. The techniques used today are much better than those used on 2 yrs ago.

----------


## tcw

> I'm 48 also and pretty fit. I used to run ultra marathons ( even 100 milers) now after two kids and in my late fourties I find I get to eat less and I have to run and lift to keep the body fat down. I had Love handles "muffin tops" that I couldn't get rid of for anything. One month ago I had smart lipo or " laser lipo that worked out great!!! I had 6 very small entry points and a small fiber optic cuts through the fat pads like a hot knife through butter. A small cannula sucks out the melted fat and for me with lower than average body fat for a woman they took out 900 ml of (about a Pepsi liter size) of melted fat. The results are supposed to be permanent if you eat right. I had to wear a compression girdle for a month because you swell and it can be enough to look worse that before you started. The total results may take up to 6 months after all the swelling subsides. I saw good results the moment I walked off the table. Compared to ****therapy "Lipodissolve" you are in and out in 3-4 hours with no down time. Cost me $3,500 I went to an experienced Doctor.


Sounds Great!

I have some stubborn Fat Deposits around my waist. Quite Frankly, i've always had a little role of fat around my Belly Button area...

...and i've been training for 30 yrs. That roll has been there since i was 12yrs old.

I read somewhere that the accumlation of fat can sometimes be related to high stress periods.

I think i will reconsider the Lipo....

----------


## tyward

I had Lipo done on my waist about three years ago. I am a very difficult gainer (which I hated in my 20-30's, but I love it now that I am 58!), but could not clean up my abs unless I went below 6% BF and I did'nt like suffering that much. I researched it and found a top MD (who, as mentioned in the post above could do obliques) and paid $6300. Well, I should have had it done when I was 25! I can eat anything I want and I don't gain fat. (keep in mind that I absolutely could not gain fat anywhere else on my body.) For me it was a miracle. Now I'm trying to get my muscle size back after a foot fusion and I'll be great for summer! One caveat, two friends were so impressed with my results that they had it done with less positive outcomes. In fact, one friend is twice as large around their middle as before the operation! Used a different MD though...

----------


## Iron_Pig

Have you looked at HCG for the hard to get ride of fat . I used HCG for this and lost a lot of fat from my legs and waist. google HCG and you can find alot of Information on weight lose.










> Turning 48 and having a hard time with the fat deposits around the waste area.
> 
> I was truly considering liposuction....and reviewed some vids on Utube.
> 
> Its seems fairly painless today as oposed to years ago.
> 
> Anyone have it done?
> 
> Any one know someone who's had it done?
> ...

----------


## JerryCorbet

Smartlipo(laser liposuction) is the modern technique which is mostly used for the removal of the fat area. This is the advanced technique which contains the small amount of risk.This is mostly used for the body parts such as face, neck, arms, knees, back, bra strap, mons pubis, breasts, and areas of loose and flabby skin.
________________________
*Body Contouring*
*Laser Liposuction*

----------


## ScotchGuard

A guy in my office went on the HCG diet and lost 30 lbs. It's been 6 months and he's only gained back 5lbs. I think it depends on your discipline but at least you're not going under and taking a huge risk. It was relatively cheap and now he's learned eating discipline. That's changed his life.

----------


## tcw

HCG Diet???

HCG is a female hormone....how does this make you loose weight?

----------

